# All Electric Budget Friendly 2 Bar Lift



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is my latest prop!!! Its an electric budget friendly 2 bar lift let me know what you think!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your dog

Nicely done! It may not have the pop-up startle factor, but I think the lack of pneumatic noise more than makes up for that.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love this! It would be fun to have a three or four of these in a row, bobbing up and down.

Thanks for sharing Bigant.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! I love cheap animation.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it's great!
Nice work


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job!!!!! Awesome tombstone creepers. Possible to get a closer look at the wiper motor set up?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! I can get some pics this week of the motor and stuff if that helps for sure!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great idea, love the concept, will probably use this somewhere in the future. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

What a great idea. Thrifty and VERY effective. 'Pop' or no 'pop' , I see a lot of future uses for this wiper motor linkage. Very well done!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work BigAnt, I have a spare wiper motor that I'm not currently using, and I think I'll make one of these for my own haunt!! Great idea!!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm just starting to get into motion props and this method might be just the thing to get me started, I have a number of places in my haunt where this would be appropriate. Very smooth motion, great for an atmospheric denizen of a graveyard or window. Thanks!

Grimm


----------

